# Paul's Chain Keeper



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

Does anyone have first hand experience with the Paul's Chain Keeper? I'm considering one for my cross bike and would like some real world feedback.

Thanks


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

I have one, and I've not yet been able to get it adjusted quite right on a 1x9 setup. Still rubs a little under power. That said, I have much faith in it keeping the chain from dropping! 

I'm making another go at it tonight to see if I can get it to clear the chain completely.


----------



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thank you for the input. Please let me know how it turns out. I'm considering running it on a Campy 10 speed, so I may have an even worse time of it than you.


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

As a relative newb, there's no way I can ask this question without it sounding like I'm trying to be a jerk... but... with your derailleurs adjusted properly, is there really a need for a chain keeper?

I only ask because I recently had some trouble dropping the chain on my 50/34. I got some great advice here about adjusting the front derailleur, and since then everything has been copacetic.


----------



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

Opus, I am running a 50/34 as well. It is very possible that my derailleur adjustment has room for improvement. Would you care to pass along the adjustment advice you received?


----------



## Opus51569 (Jul 21, 2009)

kc929 said:


> Opus, I am running a 50/34 as well. It is very possible that my derailleur adjustment has room for improvement. Would you car to pass along the adjustment advice you received?


Sure. It's been a while back as I recall, but it was C-40 who suggested that I needed to basically start from scratch setting up the F/D

1.) Shifted into 34/25. 
2.) Backed out the barrel adjuster on the shifter cable (to loosen the cable). 
3.) Loosened the cable at the F/D. 
4.) Adjusted the limiting screw until the derailleur cage was just shy of rubbing the chain. 
5.) Put the cable under tension and retightened it.
6.) Readjusted the barrel as needed.

Since then I have yet to drop the chain when shifting from 50 to 34. The Park Tool website has a helpful guide for derailleur adjustments as well.


----------



## xxer (Jun 7, 2005)

I've been using a Paul's Keeper in five races so far and I've had no problems. I haven't dropped a chain or had any chain issues yet. Mine doesn't rub either. It took a little bit to get it adjusted so that there was no rubbing. 

One thing I heard was that the piece that the bolt goes through on the clamp side closest to the chainring can break if you over torque it(it's a small black piece that apparently is a little thin, maybe they'll make it thicker in future models). 

Good luck with it, try adjusting it a bit more and see if you can eliminate the rubbing. I have SRAM with a 1 x 10 with a 42-12/27.


----------



## cantdog (Apr 29, 2005)

I have used it now for one really muddy race with a lot of bouncing and dismounts, and havent had a problem yet. Replaced a single ring/salsa crossing guard on a 1x10 shimano drivetrain.

The one problem is if you crop the chain underneath(rotate crank backwards) it will fall off and get stuck. There is so little clearance to keep it on properly, that if it falls off, it gets jammed in there really good. The only problem I had rubbing was on the first ride I didnt tighten the clamp enough and it slipped. You really have to crank down on it, but once you do, it stays put. 

Makes it easy to clean the chain and ring too.


----------



## Dave in Driggs (Aug 16, 2004)

Overall, do you guys think this is a better option than a Third Eye + bash ring on a single ring setup?


----------



## crazyotto (Oct 24, 2002)

I can't speak to the Paul's or 3rd eye, but I have used the N-Gear Jump Stop on my Lemond and Fuji for many years and have never dropped a chain on the inside. The only worry I have is dropping going to the outer chainring, but by properly adjusting the fr. derailleur this fixes that issue.

With that being said, it couldn't hurt and these things only way a couple of ounces. The amount of time you could lose with a dropped chain could be huge if it gets tangled in the crankarm.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

I am considering the Paul's chain keeper as well. My concern is that it is going to pack full of mud and create a huge amount of drag. Anyone have experience that either confirms or denies my concern? Right now I just run a front der and have no issues with dropping a chain or rubbing. Running 1x10 shimano with a 42/12-25.


----------



## MCJ (Oct 8, 2002)

*Experience with Pauls*

I have used the Paul's for 6 races so far and (knock on wood!) no issues yet. I did have two occassions when I "felt" the chain come off slightly but it went right back on. Both times I was not pedalling and I was going over some rough terrain. I certainly felt more secure with my double chainguard setup but the advantage of the Pauls is easier chain maintenance, lighter, and better chainline since I can mount the chainring on the inside position. Oh yeah, it looks trick too!


----------



## chrisg (Sep 2, 2006)

I have one on the way, I'll be running it with a 1x9 Shimano setup, will post my thoughts once we get it up and running.


----------



## sashax (Aug 9, 2005)

So I think I've gotten it dialed in now. I seem to have some flex somewhere in my cranks/chainring/bottom bracket assembly, so when I set the chainkeeper up to not rub on the stand, the flex combined with the slightly-thicker 9-speed chain (not totally sure about that last, since I don't have a 10-speed chain to compare it to) meant that it was rubbing on the outside under power. 

Setting it up so that it just barely rubs when in the big cog in back on the stand has meant that it works completely fine when I am pedaling. There might be a little rub under power on the big cog, but I haven't noticed it. 

No word on mud capabilities, but we ran our bumpiest course of the year yesterday and I never had to worry about the chain at all.


----------



## OTG (Nov 16, 2001)

Hmm... Paul chain keeper. Sounds expensive.

Yep, MSRP $52. Jesus.

Solution: buy a cheap old derailer from ebay, or your LBS, adjust limit screws as necessary.
cost: under $20
I've been running this setup for 2 seasons now (plus a salsa crossing guard), haven't dropped my chain once.

You can even squash the derailer cage with pliers if it looks like there's too much room for the chain to move around.


----------



## JPHcross (Aug 15, 2006)

Hmm... cheap front der $20 plus Salsa Crossing Guard $30 = $50 and heavy since the Paul's Chain Keeper is lighter than a Dura Ace front der.


----------



## hoogerland (Sep 18, 2009)

I have been running a Paul's chain keeper for about 4 weeks now, 1(40t)x10(11x26), SRAM Rival. Setup is easy, chain hasn't come off, and it hasn't gunked up with mud. It is pretty dry here so I haven't really tested the latter yet. One issue though, I didn't tighten it down enough and it moved slightly over rugged terrain. I had to stop and adjust it, which took a minute or two. Since then, I have had it dialed in pretty well. My frame is scandium so I am little hesitant to wrench it too tightly and dent the tube. Once you get it set up correctly (tight enough, no rub) then I think it is hard to beat. Like others have said - cheap, light and simple.


----------



## OTG (Nov 16, 2001)

Well, only if you consider the Paul's chain keeper a substitute for BOTH the derailer & crossing guard.

I don't, so I'd be running the crossing guard with the chain keeper anyhow.

The price on a used derailer is pretty variable anyhow. I used a spare that I had lying around, and i'll bet you could find one for pretty close to free if you have a few friends that ride.
And you're saving 20-30g over pretty much any (road) FD, your call if it's worth it.


----------



## hoogerland (Sep 18, 2009)

MCJ said:


> I have used the Paul's for 6 races so far and (knock on wood!) no issues yet. I did have two occassions when I "felt" the chain come off slightly but it went right back on. Both times I was not pedalling and I was going over some rough terrain. I certainly felt more secure with my double chainguard setup but the advantage of the Pauls is easier chain maintenance, lighter, and better chainline since I can mount the chainring on the inside position. Oh yeah, it looks trick too!



Yup, this is how mine is setup, inner chain ring - lines up nicely. I am surprised as to how much give I have either way of the chain inside the Keepa'. I haven't seen very many people with with setup, but I imagine next year it will be very popular.


----------



## bubba888 (May 6, 2006)

it is a substitute and works better than a used front derailleur (shimano 42/10)


----------



## mlove61 (Jan 23, 2008)

It occurs to me that possibly the most effective part of the Pauls is the top part that keeps the chain from hopping off the chainring. This got me thinking that maybe a thin, stiff piece of flat metal without sides to it would work, placed over the chain only far enough not to rub. May have an advantage in mud over the Pauls if it worked. I suppose you could test it by cutting up an old FD.


----------



## kc929 (Dec 12, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your feed back. I went a ahead and got a Paul's Keeper and switched over to a single ring. I broke the rule of not making major changes to your race bike, the night before a race, but everything worked out OK. So I have one race on the thing and it worked flawlessly. It wasn't a particularly bumpy course, but I'm sure I would have pitched my chain with my old set up. I have dropped my chain in every race so far this season so to not lose positions fiddling with a dropped chain was nice.

Thank again.


----------



## EastCoast (Apr 15, 2007)

OTG said:


> Well, only if you consider the Paul's chain keeper a substitute for BOTH the derailer & crossing guard. I don't, so I'd be running the crossing guard with the chain keeper anyhow.


You sure you know how Paul's Chain Keeper works? You wouldn't be able to run both.

Unless you spaced out the Crossing Guard with a ton of chainring bolt washers, at which point the Crossing Guard would be useless.


----------



## Scott B (Dec 1, 2004)

On a rough course you can still drop a chain with properly adjusted derailleurs. If you are running a single ring in front you also really need something to keep the chain on.

I run a 38:48 double with an inner chain guide and that works nicely. I rarely drop a chain and if it goes off on the inside I can usually shift it back on if I have enough speed to keep rolling.



Opus51569 said:


> As a relative newb, there's no way I can ask this question without it sounding like I'm trying to be a jerk... but... with your derailleurs adjusted properly, is there really a need for a chain keeper?
> 
> I only ask because I recently had some trouble dropping the chain on my 50/34. I got some great advice here about adjusting the front derailleur, and since then everything has been copacetic.


----------



## one_speed (Jun 30, 2003)

I have a friend who's a finicky mechanic, very well versed. He had great luck, but in two Verge Series races over a recent weekend, he dropped the chain in each race. He lost a ton of spots and any chance for a good call-up. (I think he was top ten masters in both races at the time of the chain drop). 

He's going back to the bash guard and N-gear. After all, a couple grams in cross really doesn't matter. Have to go with what works and what is reliable.

I'll be curious to hear how others fair through the season. I've been eyeing these from mtb, but the Rohloff is looking better, sadly. I really like Paul products.


----------



## xxer (Jun 7, 2005)

9 races so far with no drops. Last couple of years I ran the third eye/single ring and I usually had one or two drops a year. No mud races yet so I haven't been able to test the mud clearance. We had two races with lots of sand which was getting on the drivetrain but it seemed to clear the Paul's with no drag.


----------



## jroden (Jun 15, 2004)

i ran a single ring for a while and just used a front derailer set so the top of the cage just cleared the chain. I also ran a third eye and an outer guard. My chain did not fall off, but this setup was clearly excessive. I just wasn't sold on the third eye's ability to stay put.

I'm using a jumpstop now which is a little nicer.


----------



## chrisg (Sep 2, 2006)

chrisg said:


> I have one on the way, I'll be running it with a 1x9 Shimano setup, will post my thoughts once we get it up and running.


Well, I didn't give thought to the possibility that the Chain Keeper would confict with the braze-on for my front derailleur pulley. No way I can use it, so no report forthcoming from here. 

And now I need to sell my Chain Keeper.:mad2:


----------

